# 30lb rv tanks



## Jim H. (Oct 5, 2008)

anyone use this for a fuel source for a once in awhile burn?  I want to keep the one propane stove and
put it upstairs for that extra heat source.  my main question is also do i need a regulator?  and are there different
kinds...?  thanks

 jim


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 5, 2008)

I have never seen anywhere where the fire codes allowed a propane tank to be in the dwelling.


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 6, 2008)

tank not inside.....i had a 120 gal tank last year.   had 2 propane heat sources.  now one....

jim


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 6, 2008)

I would say that you do need a regulator because going in to the RV has a regulator, BBQ grills have regulators at the tank on the supply hose, turkey fryers have regulators, every thing that i have seen that uses propane has a regulator usually by where the gas hooks up. The good part is they are not expensive and you can get one like on an RV that takes two bottles and has an automatic switch over for about $50. and then you are opening up you options.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 6, 2008)

You need a regulator just as you did with the 120 gallon tank. Propane in any size of tank without a regulator is in the 120-150 psi range and after the regulator is way less than 10% of that pressure. I have heard of many people powering smaller appliances like ovens, dryers, and fireplaces with portable tanks. There are tanks even larger than the RV tanks that are still portable that may be of interest to you.


----------



## whenley (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes you definitely need a regulator.  At 80degF, the vapor pressure of propane is about 120psi.  At 30degF, the vapor pressure is about 50psi.  So your tank pressure will vary widely with temperature.

Propane appliances expect an inlet pressure of 11 inches of water (11w.c.) (screwy unit!), which is about 0.4psi.  So you definitely need a propane regulator for any typical stove, furnace, or heater.


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a dual 100 lb bottle set up with an RV dual tank regulator that would switch over when one of the tanks would get empty. It worked out good for me but I only ran a cooking stove and had a propane heater that would help my wood stove out when it got cold like -40 with wind out of the north at 40-50 miles an hour, so usually a week or less. I used about 400lbs a year total so it worked good for me.


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for all the replies.  took the propane fireplace out and sold it and of course the stove won't/can't vent into the same hole! LOL   
fill and patch and make a new one i guess....oh well, nothing is easy.

       jim


----------

